# The Casting Trilogy by Pamela Freeman



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I fell in love with the book 
Blood Ties

















If any of you felt the same, after months of badgering contacting the publisher, I've been advised that the 2nd in the series, Deep Water















will be available in Kindle format 4/1/09 and the third (not yet published) will be available in the Fall of this year.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks interesting, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang, such a long wait for Deep Water.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks interesting, downloaded a sample


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I've been holding off for awhile on getting #1 even though it looked good since #2 wasn't on Kindle yet!  Been clicking on the "I want it" link, but that's all I ever got around to, so much else to read still...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Way cool! it is a good series and can't wait until the thrid one is out.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Downloaded the sample. Thanks!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I fell in love with the book
> Blood Ties
> 
> 
> ...


They published early! I got a little present today when I went to my wish list. Deep Water is now available.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Wasn't that sweet of them!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation, Jesslyn!  I snagged a sample.  (I also gave your review of the book a "Yes, this review was helpful" vote while I was there.)  

-Xia-


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Did anyone get Deep Water yet?  I'm currently reading Blood Ties and thought I'd go ahead and purchase Deep Water so I'd have it ready when I finish, and today Amazon says it's not yet available in Kindle format. I thought I saw it yesterday, wonder what happened...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!!!  Well, if you didn't get it the day I posted, I guess you're out of luck now.  Its listed as 'Not Yet available'.  Sorry--I snagged my copy 3/16.   

I guess they pulled it until the 4/1 publishing date


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess that'll teach me not to hesitate before I 1-click!!


----------

